

Tinyurl question - deef

won't tinyurl, as it increases in popularity, eventually lose functionality as the indicators after the slash become longer and longer?
======
byrneseyeview
tinyurl uses a-z and 0-9, right? So every new digit increases the possible
total thirty-six-fold. A ten-digit ending gives you 3,656,158,440,062,976
possible URLs.

So I think we're safe.

~~~
deef
k thanks

